# 3 pole contactor



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

SILENT BOB said:


> Does any one have any type of diagrams for 3 circuits to a 3 pole contactor controlled by one switch. I understand the line and load on the contactor and I do not understand the switch loop. I am having trouble on the coil connection. power sitting at the switch when off power- through the switch when on I just cant get past how the coil is fed. hot on one side- neut on the other. I am close to getting this if I could just see it on paper.


Hire an Electrician.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What is the coil voltage?

If say 120V... neutral (L2) wire on one side of coil.

L1 goes to line side of switch.. load side of switch goes to other side of coil


----------



## SILENT BOB (Aug 4, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> What is the coil voltage?
> 
> If say 120V... neutral (L2) wire on one side of coil.
> 
> L1 goes to line side of switch.. load side of switch goes to other side of coil


 
I am starting to see it. The coil voltage is 120. I am using one of the three circuits passing through the contactor to feed the coil. is ths right or am creating a short?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

SILENT BOB said:


> I am starting to see it. The coil voltage is 120. I am using one of the three circuits passing through the contactor to feed the coil. is ths right or am creating a short?


That is correct.. usually L1 powers the coil.. no short :thumbsup:

There should be a wiring diagram that came with the contactor.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

SILENT BOB said:


> I am starting to see it. The coil voltage is 120. I am using one of the three circuits passing through the contactor to feed the coil. is ths right or am creating a short?


 
The electricity flows thru the coil wiring, around in a circle, creating an *electro magnet* which sucks a metallic piece in, engaging the contacts.

It's not a short circuit, it's a circuit.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

SILENT BOB said:


> I am starting to see it. The coil voltage is 120. I am using one of the three circuits passing through the contactor to feed the coil. is ths right or am creating a short?


The coil should be fed from a switch or a photocell.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Before Speedy sees this and closes it...what are you trying to power in the first place?


----------



## SILENT BOB (Aug 4, 2008)

2 rows of lights 6 each and 4 cieling fans


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

It can trip you if you don't know if it is a no, or nc contactor.

Why would Speedy close the thread? 
I found some interesting ones closed?

Getting the power from one of the lines should not be a problem.

You guys have doubts about him?


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

What would be the correct one to choose for this application no or nc?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

SILENT BOB said:


> 2 rows of lights 6 each and 4 cieling fans


Is it too late to use a latching relay?


----------



## SILENT BOB (Aug 4, 2008)

It worked fine. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

SILENT BOB said:


> Does any one have any type of diagrams for 3 circuits to a 3 pole contactor controlled by one switch. I understand the line and load on the contactor and I do not understand the switch loop. I am having trouble on the coil connection. power sitting at the switch when off power- through the switch when on I just cant get past how the coil is fed. hot on one side- neut on the other. I am close to getting this if I could just see it on paper.


All I can say is


----------

